# What is the best baby shrimp / shrimplet food?



## RolyMo (29 Oct 2013)

Hi guys and gals
I have been hovering around the checkout button for some items for my shrimp today. One of the items was some Benibachi Baby food.

I get the impression that powder food is best for the little fellas, but wondered if there was a clear winner in the baby shrimp food market and/or including Spirolina from your supermarket? What do you guys use and find the most successfully at giving them the best start in life?

Thanks in advance. 
Roly


----------



## Michael W (29 Oct 2013)

Well I don't offer and special types of food for my baby shrimps, I make sure to put some Alder cones or Almond Leaves a week or two prior to the shrimps giving birth as food for the baby shrimps. I feed the algae tabs/vege as normal. 

Although, I have heard the Benibachi being quite a good baby food. I've also heard the Biomax range where they produce different sized grains for the shrimps as they grow.


----------



## Lindy (29 Oct 2013)

I use the Genchem Biomax #1, usually with a bit of Genchem Biozyme.


----------



## bogwood (29 Oct 2013)

Powered food from one of our sponsors, freshwater shrimp. Has worked well for me.
Together with a very mature, moss filled tank, and plenty of decomposing Alder leaves, and Pine cones.


----------



## basil (29 Oct 2013)

Biofilm is key for new born baby shrimp. So, as bogwood has already mentioned a nicely mature tank with mosses and especially leaf litter is a great way to improve survival rates. Berried shrimp will give birth where the highest level of biofilm in the tank is, no doubt to give the babies the best chances of survival. They don't move much at all during the first few days of life, so if your tank is not mature enough, or has insufficient amounts of biofilm then the babies may starve and not make it past 1 week. This is where the baby foods come into their own. Being small particles they generally find their way around your tank quite well, and hopefully to the shrimplets.

Personally I use plenty of leaf litter and also supplement with baby foods every few days for the first couple of weeks. Tiny amounts of the baby foods though, I've used the half a wet toothpick method quite a good way of ensuring I don't overdose.


----------



## basil (29 Oct 2013)

Oh, and the Benibachi baby food is excellent Rolymo. You won't go far wrong with that..........if your at the Hobbyshrimp shop, get yourself some leaves whilst your there. Catappa
and Banana are a very good start


----------



## Fishy Did (29 Oct 2013)

same as bogwood, the powdered one called 'Baby Pro' from freshwatershrimp seems to work well, but I haven't tried the more expensive ones so can't compare


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

basil said:


> Oh, and the Benibachi baby food is excellent Rolymo. You won't go far wrong with that..........if your at the Hobbyshrimp shop, get yourself some leaves whilst your there. Catappa
> and Banana are a very good start




I just crushed a Benibachi SP wafer to powder with minimal effort on a chopping board with the back of a spoon... Will do till i can get baby formula


----------

